# Happy Rhom



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my rhom is all of a sudden very active after i changed the water. he is eating a ton and swimming like he dosnt have anything to worry about. why is this?is it because i did something wrong?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no, you didnt do anything wrong









fish will become more active after a water change...they thuroughly enjoy it.

a weekly water change will keep your fish very happy and unstressed.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hopefully he stays that way :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like to have him happy but i cant change the water every week. i can only change it every other week. but he still might stay happy and keep up his fury







he is so coo lwhen he is mad at a fish or frozen food. he just attacks it. thanks. i thought he might have had a reaction to the water in a negative way.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He's just lovin the new water and everything...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

More oxygen comes when you do water changes and all fish loves it


----------

